# relativer pfad eines .jar-applets



## Stephan (26. Jul 2005)

Hallo - eine letzte Frage! 

Nun nachdem das mit dem signieren so gut funktioniert und auch sonst alles wunderbar läuft, steh ich vor einem letzten kleinen Problem.

Die Datei aus der ich von meinem Applet auslese findet der Applet nur wenn ich einen absoluten Pfad angegeben hatte. Wenn ich direkt mit "data.txt" arbeite will er es nicht finden.

Problem liegt nun auf der Hand: von woaus geht ein jar-applet mit seinem realtiven Pfad? Wohin also soll ich die data.txt kopieren, damit er sie nicht nur absolut, sondern über einen realtiven Pfad findet?

Ich rufe die jar folgendermaßen auf:

```
<applet archive="unbenannt2.jar" code="unbenannt2/such.class" name="tauschapplet" width="900" height="400">Kein Java.</applet>
```

Danke!


----------



## Sky (26. Jul 2005)

Prüfe doch mal bitte, in welchem Verzeichnis Du stehst, wenn Du einen relativen Pfad verwendest (z.B. absoluten Pfad per System.out ausgeben)


----------



## Stephan (26. Jul 2005)

Das werd ich machen. Nur noch etwas... wie kann es sein, dass mir der Explorer am einen Rechner ausspuckt, dass er die "Class such not found" (Statusleiste des Explorers) *grml* - obwohl es auf anderen Rechnern so läuft  V.a. wo der  Rechner wo meins nicht geht z.B. jippii.de-javaapplets problemlos anzeigt...

wenn er mit der Version nicht zurecht käme müsste er doch eine ordentliche Fehlermeldung ausspucken

Ergänzung: Hab auch schon alle Möglichen Varianten des Aufrufen asuprobiert... 

EDIT:
hab mal ein wenig in alten Posts geblättert. Das Problem ist genau das gleiche wie hier bei http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=18912&highlight=class+found so scheint es mir... Ding ist bloß, dass ja der gleiche Rechner andere Applets läd. Und mein Applet muss auf dem Rechner geladen werden OHNE umzukonfigurieren und ne Sun JVM draufzuhauen... kann ich nicht irgendwie meinen Applet Microsoftkompatibel machen?


----------



## L-ectron-X (26. Jul 2005)

Microsoft-kompatibel? Unwort des Jahres? :wink: 
Im Ernst: Ein Applet mit der uralten VM von Microsoft kompatibel zu machen geht wohl nur mit zwei Dingen.
1. Verwende keine Klassen ab der Java-Version 1.2 (weil damit kann die MS-VM nichts mehr anfangen)
2. Kompilierst du dein Applet mit dem JDK 1.1.8 von Sun oder mit Java 1.4 mit der Option _-target 1.1_
Wenn du dein Applet mit Java 1.5 kompilieren willst bekommst du es glaube ich gar nicht Java 1.1 kompatibel.
Dann müssen alle Benutzer sogar das JRE 1.5 installiert haben, denn dann läufts nicht mal mehr unter Java 1.4.


----------

